# Redfoot layed an egg on top of the ground



## Redfoot mamma (Sep 16, 2018)

My female redfoot layed an egg on top of the ground just one. Ive watched her sniff the ground and look for places to lay. She has good ground in her enclosure to lay in. Ive been looking to see if shes buried any other eggs but i cant see any place that shes been digging. Would it be really obvious to see where they are. Thanks


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2018)

Is this her first time laying? How old is she? My leopards dropped their first couple clutches on the top of the ground too. Many do until they mature a little more.


----------



## Redfoot mamma (Sep 16, 2018)

One is new just reached 9 inches so it is her first breeding season i set tge egg up in the incubator. Is there a possibilty of it being fertile?


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2018)

Never know. It wouldn't hurt to incubate it and see.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2018)

She likely will have more. When it was mines first they dropped 1 to 3 eggs for about 2-3 days. Most of them very soft and obvious not fertile.


----------



## Redfoot mamma (Sep 16, 2018)

This one is picrure perfect. I do feel its fertile cant say what the rest will be like. I just dont want her to get egg bound.


----------



## Redfoot mamma (Sep 16, 2018)

If she digs a nest its easy to tell right i looked and dug a little where she hangs out most of the time. Im new to the breeding game.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't know about Redfoots,but if I didn't see my Greeks and Russians dig the nest,there would be no way I would ever find it.


----------



## Redfoot mamma (Sep 20, 2018)

Well thats not good i just keep looking for disturbed dirt. I hope i find them.


----------



## Redfool (Sep 21, 2018)

Can I assume this is an outdoor enclosure? RFs urinate on the soil before they dig their nest. Look for soil color difference. I also find nests by just poking around the soil. The nest will be less hard packed than the rest of the surrounding ground. Eggs are usually two inches down. My outdoor enclosure has a top layer of oak leaves so it’s easier to see disturbed digging areas. In their first two laying seasons, my RFs laying times and numbers were sporadic. Now my four females lay monthly (Aug/Jan) 5 to 7 eggs and have for many years.


----------



## Southernreptiles (Sep 29, 2018)

Very common for first time egg laying Redfoots to lay one single egg and not bury it. I’ve seen it several times.


----------

